# Canadian Forces Ball caps



## Cammyyy (17 May 2013)

I'm not sure where else I should post this, but I have a question. I would like a Canadian Forces ball cap, and the one I got at my local CFRC (black/white with FORCES.CA along the side) is a few years old and looking pretty worse for the wear. I got a new one, but they've switched to a plain black one that looks more like a trucker hat. Does anyone know where I can get the one's they used to give out? Failing that, am I allowed to make a custom hat online with the emblem, or would that be illegal?


----------



## MikeL (17 May 2013)

Check eBay,  local surplus stores, etc.

As for getting a custom hat shop to print the CF emblem onto a hat, I dunno if there would be any copyright issues with that or not.   I'd think you'd be ok with getting one done for yourself, unless you start printing dozens of hats with the emblem, and selling them.


----------



## Cammyyy (17 May 2013)

Yes, I've tried looking everywhere for this hat. I really like it, but I sadly think that it isn't made anymore. This is what it looks like


----------



## ppcla (1 Aug 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------



## Washy (1 Aug 2013)

I'd buy one! Sign me up.


----------



## DAA (1 Aug 2013)

They were "promotional" items handed out at recruiting events across Canada years ago.  You'd be hard pressed to find any these days.


----------



## 211RadOp (1 Aug 2013)

C Sab said:
			
		

> Yes, I've tried looking everywhere for this hat. I really like it, but I sadly think that it isn't made anymore. This is what it looks like



It's in better shape than mine.


----------

